# Honey Gourami/Peacock Gudgeon...



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Would 2 of each of these fish be to much in a 10 gallon planted tank?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

IMHO, most definitely. Were it me (and it's not) I'd just stick to the peacocks.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Kymmie. What if they were in a 20 gallon? Would that be ok?

Edit: Do you say no for the size of the tank or because you do not think they would be good tank mates?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I made that comment due to the small tank size (10) that you were referring to. In a 20gl I still think a pair of honeys might be pushing it. I know that gouramis are territorial and I'm not sure if 20gl gives them enough real estate to be comfortable. Then again, honeys are considered one of the more mellow gouramis. If the tank was heavily planted it would probably be ok. Peacocks stick to the middle to lower strata of the water column so I think they'd be fine as tankmates. Of course, everything I've just typed is what I've read, not actually experienced. At one time I was considering honeys for my tank.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok I think I will try it in the 20 gallon I will be picking up this weekend. If not my LFS has a good return policy and I can always take them back. Would it be better to have a male and a female or 2 males?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Having never kept gouramis I don't know but someone here does...chime in!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have had honey gouramis a few times in community tanks both 10 and 20 gallons and have never had a problem but I can't remember if they were male and female or both male. Now kissing gourami is another thing they are very aggresive.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Honey gourami males, like most gourami, are territorial and aggressive in varying degrees. If the tank is limited in space, as a 20g is, a male/female pair would be preferable.

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Byron they are still to young to tell if they are male or female but I am hopeing for a pair. So far they follow each other and are almost always together. So maybe they will be ok.


----------

